# How do I remove a mobile device from tivo stream



## jpete (Oct 9, 2002)

Got a new iPad today. I was able to get it connected to my Roamio Tivo. Reset my old iPad to factory new. The Tivo IOS app now indicates 3 of 12 mobile devices, where there is only 2 of 12 mobile devices. How do I delete one of the devices?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure.....but I'm curious to know if there is an answer. What's weird is I am showing 9 of 12....but I've only ever had 4 devices setup to stream.....not sure where the other 5 are?!?

-Kevin


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

kbmb said:


> Not sure.....but I'm curious to know if there is an answer. What's weird is I am showing 9 of 12....but I've only ever had 4 devices setup to stream.....not sure where the other 5 are?!?
> 
> -Kevin


....at your neighbor's house!


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> ....at your neighbor's house!


You know I went to check my wireless clients list after that 

There is a reset button on the Stream Service webpage...but it doesn't do anything.

I also reset the Tivo app on one of my iPads to see if that would remove one of the 9. It didn't. It also didn't add one when I re-setup the iPad.

-Kevin


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

I bought a Tivo Stream used and it said Mobile Devices: 6 of 50 when I got it. It just updated to the 1.3 software and now it says 6 of 12.

I wasn't concerned about the 6 of 50 but with 4 family members with phones and iPads I could see using them up if the limit is 12. So, I need to clear out the previous owners devices. Did anyone ever figure out a way?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, just figured out how to clear it. I've been trying to find a good iPad Air/rMini that doesn't have screen issues.....so each time I got one I set it up and tried Tivo, which required each device to setup streaming, this clearly ate away at my available devices.

Well, finally got a good rMini today and when I went to setup streaming I got a message saying I reached the max and that you are allowed to reset once every 30 days and there is a button to reset it right in the app.

-Kevin


----------



## Legacy777 (Sep 11, 2008)

I know this is an OLD thread, but curious where the stream reset button is located in the most current version of the iOS app. I've found the stream restart button, but not the reset. I found the overall application reset, but again not for the stream.

Any info is appreciated.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Legacy777 said:


> I know this is an OLD thread, but curious where the stream reset button is located in the most current version of the iOS app. I've found the stream restart button, but not the reset. I found the overall application reset, but again not for the stream.
> 
> Any info is appreciated.
> 
> ...


Is it possible it only shows up if you're out of "devices"?

I'm hoping it'll still let you reset every 30 days.

I mean the alternative is buying a new Tivo every single time you run out of activation slots...

I've used up 5 of mine so far while hardly trying (2 on the same iPad...)

TiVo has no info about this on their site at all, that I can find.


----------

